# Dum question...can thc get into my system by having sticky trics on my fingers?



## Kali Soul (Jun 22, 2011)

Quick question cuz i have a job that i cant afford to loose . Putting on gloves all the time will be crazy


----------



## omighty (Jun 22, 2011)

yes but not that much unless you touching a lot at a time a pound or two then you should be fine just wash your hands


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you talking about some dry bud you bought or bud your trimming?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 22, 2011)

I. Don't. Think you. Have to worry.


----------



## mattman (Jun 22, 2011)

just wear gloves, noone wants to smoke ur skin cells anyways.


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 22, 2011)

highlowgrow said:


> are you talking about some dry bud you bought or bud your trimming?


trimming cuz ima bout to harvest soon ..also by touching them wen i water and der hella sticky icky


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> Quick question cuz i have a job that i cant afford to loose . Putting on gloves all the time will be crazy


**Yes, but not enough to be detectable in a pee test. 

..cheers


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **Yes, but not enough to be detectable in a pee test.
> 
> ..cheers


 this is what i was thinking as well.. even if some thc were to get into your system this way, i'm sure it would be no where near enough to show up hot on a ua..


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 22, 2011)

Good lookn out guys my fingers tend to get very sticky wen i touch my OG gals and i luv to scrape my fingers with my teeth to taste dat candy like. Now i dont got to worry bout it ....Thanks alot fellow stoners


----------



## namtih024 (Jun 22, 2011)

nope, the tricomes are too large to pass through your pores, just dont lick your hands, or eat anything while its there


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 22, 2011)

What will happen if i do???


----------



## Jack Larson (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought THC needed to be heated in order for it to be absorbed in the human body. (am I wrong ? )If you ate bud in a salad would you get stoned ? Or just sticky teeth ?


----------



## bamfrivet (Jun 22, 2011)

Jack Larson said:


> I thought THC needed to be heated in order for it to be absorbed in the human body. (am I wrong ? )If you ate bud in a salad would you get stoned ? Or just sticky teeth ?


Well your body would heat it up regardless of how cold it was when it entered your body. Also if this is for a job that you already have or something, or your parents you can always say you went to a concert and a lot of people were smoking. You'll have such a small amount of THC in your system from having it on your fingers that your story would hold up pretty well if they even detected it.


----------



## namtih024 (Jun 23, 2011)

thc is heated to be activated yes but your body will ingest it all the same whether its sycoactive (spelled wrong i know) or not, it still has an effect. when i would trim my commercial crops sometimes instead of making finger hash i would just eat popcorn, the butter on the popcorn is oil based as are the tricomes, therefore they dissove together and allow for super quick cannabutter essentially. and yes it gets you high. so to answer your question you can fail a drug test from eating the raw product.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> trimming cuz ima bout to harvest soon ..also by touching them wen i water and der hella sticky icky
> View attachment 1660489View attachment 1660487View attachment 1660485


that is some killer looking weed


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the good information u stoners gave out to this thread, thank u all for stoping in . Man its jus my fingers are hella sticky and thought it would absorb into my skin and get a dirty test .

 Mann its hard to not smoke with all this weed in my face


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 23, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> that is some killer looking weed


Wadd upp buddy glad you stoped by on this thread


----------



## Jack Larson (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks , Bamfrivet and Namath 024 for your resposes to my question. Good luck Kali Soul , personaly my will is not that strong......J.L..


----------

